# Boring marriage / bad sex



## Wife (Jun 25, 2007)

I am 28, good looking, married to a man who is 15 years older then I am.
We have been married for 7 years. I think our marriage is not bad, except:
- He likes to drink vodka (every day after work)
- We have sex once in 2 -4 weeks, and only if I really ask him. I need to ask him for 5-10 times/days. When we do have sex, it's boring. It's great sometimes, once a year maybe, when he really drunk. Most of the time when he can have sex is morning. Today he told me he masturbates every 3-4 days. It's upsets me. It's really heart my felings, not just a masturbation part, but the ignorance. For few years I was catching him paying and watching porno movies on the internet. I told him if I find out one more time I will cheat on him. I masturbate every day, or every other day. He doesn't satisfy me. I talked to him about drinking, he promissed to slow down.
When I talk about sex he changes subject and makes me very mad. By the way, he can only have sex after taking viagra.
I kinda think that since I am younger I don't have to punish my self by being faithful. If he doesn't satisfy me, I should find someone who will.
I am attracted to younger guys, but dont want to heart my husband's feelings. Don't want divorse. What to do? Talks don't work.


----------



## Tuckerswife (Jun 26, 2007)

There's never an excuse for cheating. If you aren't happy in your relationship and can't find happiness after seeking counseling you should leave your husband before you find another relationship. I've been cheated on and the feeling is worse than any other feeling I've ever experienced. I think you should seek counseling with or without him and decide what you need to do to make yourself happy (that doesn't include cheating). I've always told my husband I'd rather be hurt by honesty than him going behind my back. At least I can deal with honesty, but this whole cheating thing is a nightmare not only for the one being cheated on but your kids as well. Good luck!


----------



## mici (Jun 27, 2007)

I absolutely agree with Tuckerswife! There is no excuse for cheating unless you are upfront about it and your partner is ok with that for whatever reason! Maybe he would be ok, if you tell him? 

good luck!


----------



## sunshine62 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm in the same boat as you. The only differance is, my husband is 7yrs. younger then me. I'm 44, he's 37yrs. old. We used to be great together, but now, it's as if I don't exist. He out right looks at other women with his friends, and always comments about them. I've told him how much it hurts me, but he don't give a damn. Lately he watches porn when he's alone, and admitts he has fantasies. I feel unloved. I feel like you do.


----------



## littlecat123 (Jun 28, 2007)

Honestly, it sounds like your husband has a drinking problem and some mental health issues. Have you talked to him about going to counseling together? Is he willing to make any changes? Does he acknowledge that there's a problem?

I think counseling is a great start. If he won't go, I would suggest just you go to start -- you may be able to find some solutions or answers there.

Good luck.


----------

